# Rabbit snails ate a few pf my plants



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought 2 Rabbit snails (Tylomenia) a month ago they were cute and went around the tank climbing on the glass and burrowing in the gravel. The aquarium is 50 ltrs a year old with a few guppies platies, a yr.old male ancistrus, bridgesi apple snail, 2 tiger+2 horned snails abt.50 denticulata shrimps all live in harmony. I feed them regularly the aquarium is planted 80% I changed 30% water weekly and check my water parameters. 
A week ago I noticed 2 of my plants Sagittaria subulata and Elocharis acicularis disappeared from the foreground I searched found a few pieces floating. I have malaysian trumpet snails too but they never ate my plants. 
I kept a close watch and noticed that the rabbit snail ate those plants coz they went after the few left over pieces. I was surprised coz I fed them thrice a week with OSI spirulina tablets.

They never touched any plants except the above mentioned. I retured them back to the pet shop and told the owner abt.my problem. He was surprised said never heard of them eating plants. Anyways during the time they were in my aquarium they gave birth to 2 babies who r still in my aquarium I see them sometimes on the glass or substrate. What should I do remove them ? Or wait to see what happens meanwhile the remaining plants r untouched.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

ship them to me  i have some tylomania sp. snails and do great im my tanks! they give birth once in a while and seem to live well in my 125...i don't have any super fancy plants in there and the babies i spot i catch and mve to a 2.5 gallon where i don't see any issues either...post pics


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I suggest you buy more and let them keep producing babies for you. You can easily sell them to people in the hobby for at least 1.00 each.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I am actively involved on several forums dedicated to freshwater inverts, and I can tell you that among people who specialize in that part of the hobby, _tylos_ are known as notorious plant eaters. To be honest, I'm surprised you haven't noticed more damage than what you have reported so far.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

They damanged 20 per cent of my aquarium plants. They ate these 2 plants in particular. Well I returned them but their babies r in the aquairum. I'll pass it to another hobbyist after a month they r very small and I dont want to cause any harm by passing them on right now.



ddavila06 said:


> ship them to me  i have some tylomania sp. snails and do great im my tanks! they give birth once in a while and seem to live well in my 125...i don't have any super fancy plants in there and the babies i spot i catch and mve to a 2.5 gallon where i don't see any issues either...post pics


I dont mind giving them to u. But for that u'll have to come to the holy land of ...


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rony1107 said:


> They damanged 20 per cent of my aquarium plants. They ate these 2 plants in particular. Well I returned them but their babies r in the aquairum. I'll pass it to another hobbyist after a month they r very small and I dont want to cause any harm by passing them on right now.
> 
> I dont mind giving them to u. But for that u'll have to come to the holy land of ...


lol, i know right?  passing them to friend hobbyists is good peace!!


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

May I ask what pH, hardness, and temperature yall keep your rabbit snails at? I am interested in keeping some but do not what sudden deaths because of wrong parameters! Thanks.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> May I ask what pH, hardness, and temperature yall keep your rabbit snails at? I am interested in keeping some but do not what sudden deaths because of wrong parameters! Thanks.


Tylomenia-rabbit snails needs a stable aquarium never put them in a new aquarium. Mine is a year old. 
They live in harmony with peaceful fish snails and shrimps coz these r sensitive n relative slow snails. Never keep them along with Helena snails coz they're surely gonna eat the rabbits. One of the members of our Forum in my country keeps them in an aquarium with no substrate but the aquarium is all snails aquarium. The substrate in my aquarium is black quartz. 
Do not add root tablets to yr plants coz these snails burrow in yr subsrate r sensitive to copper. If yraquarium substrate has root tablets containing copper these snails die. My aquarium has no CO2.
I use Seachem flourish, Iron and Excel once a week, half the quantity adviced for my aquarium.
Temp. 25-26 degrees, I use sera 50W heater and Jebo fans on the hood of the aquarium to keep it cool I have a Temperature controller attached to the fans whenever my aquarium comes to 26 deg, the fans r operated and the heater usually doesn't work coz we have hot summers but I never disconnect it.

PH 8.02 GH 12 KH 10 Aquarium light is for 6 hrs on a timer. Water changes once a week 30percent. I check before the water change that the fresh water has the same temp.as that of the aquarium water. I feed these snails with OSI spirolina twice a week.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> lol, i know right?  passing them to friend hobbyists is good peace!!


We always help each other in our forum. I recd.4 Bridgesi Apple snails, Cattappa leaves, plants, etc and gave a few things too to other hobbyists. I am suprised that this is new to you.  Here hobbyists go to each other help to set up new aquariums, solve problems, help build DIY projects, help,advice n give stuff to hobbyists, come to photograph the aquarium set ups, and request in return a cup of coffee and a piece of cake...surprised !!! We buy shrimps, fish, 2nd hand aquariums from hobbyists as well and it comes cheaper than buying from shops. I'm planning to buy blue pearl shrimps in the near future from a hobbyist who got them from germany a year ago. This guy vast knowledge n experience in shrimps. We all benefit a lot from his experience. He has shared vast information n educated us about shrimps since the conditions climate, hardness, etc r different in our country.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Rony1107 said:


> Tylomenia-rabbit snails needs a stable aquarium never put them in a new aquarium. Mine is a year old.
> They live in harmony with peaceful fish snails and shrimps coz these r sensitive n relative slow snails. Never keep them along with Helena snails coz they're surely gonna eat the rabbits. One of the members of our Forum in my country keeps them in an aquarium with no substrate but the aquarium is all snails aquarium. The substrate in my aquarium is black quartz.
> Do not add root tablets to yr plants coz these snails burrow in yr subsrate r sensitive to copper. If yraquarium substrate has root tablets containing copper these snails die. My aquarium has no CO2.
> I use Seachem flourish, Iron and Excel once a week, half the quantity adviced for my aquarium.
> ...


Thanks. I'm still considering getting them or not. I would have to start up a new tank just for sulawesi species and am not ready for that right now.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

****cancelled


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

sampster5000 said:


> Thanks. I'm still considering getting them or not. I would have to start up a new tank just for sulawesi species and am not ready for that right now.


Frankly I wouldn't dare to add these snails to a newly set up aquarium. I think an aquarium has to be atleast 6 months old, well balanced min.25 litres tank. About many internet sites advicing 28 degrees I have plants and 28 degrees will destroy them. So I kept the snails in 25-26 degrees, they lived well reproduced within a month. I returned the parents to the pet shop but the babies r still in my aquarium.


----------

